# Nach 6 Jahren neuer PC für ~1000 € - Welche Grafikkarte?



## jbfcb (30. Juni 2014)

*Nach 6 Jahren neuer PC für ~ 1300 + Monitor*

*Edit: Den aktuellen Stand der Dinge findet Ihr immer in den letzten Beiträgen. *


Nach langem Überlegen werde ich mir nach 6 Jahren 'nen Rechner anschaffen um auch Mal in den Genuß aktueller Spiele kommen zu können.
Da 6 Jahre 'ne verdammt lange Zeit sind, bin ich nicht mehr auf der Höhe was Hardwareeigenschaften etc. angeht. 


Mein aktuelle erstelltes Setup ist fast komplett und sieht wie folgt aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Soweit denke ich sollte alles zusammenpassen und ausreichend gute Kompnenten sein. 



Bleibt die Frage nach der Grafikkarte. Da habe ich aufgrund des bisher so niedrigen Preises (Windows 8 noch ausgenommen) einen Preis von 250 - 299 € für die Grafikkarte angesetzt. 
Bei der Preisspanne kann ich zwischen der GTX760 mit 4GB oder der GTX770 mit 2GB entscheiden. (MSI, Zotac, Gainward, Gigabyte, ...)


Fachkundige Meinungen?


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2014)

Bevor wir zur Frage kommen: Theoretisch ein gutes System, allerdings ist der Shop nix, der ist zu teuer, siehe an hand der CPU die rausgesucht hast:
Intel Core i5-4690 in-a-Box
ansonsten wäre eher die CPU zu empfehlen:
Caseking.de 
im Prinzip ein Top i7, nur ohne Grafikeinheit die eh nicht nutzen wirst und ohne möglichkeit zu Übertackten, was warscheinlich auch nicht machen wirst, dazu passend ein H97 Board, ein Z97 Board macht auch nur dann wirklich Sinn das man auch damit besser übertackten kann. Z.B. hier:
Caseking.de 

auch das NT ist VIEL zu stark, selbst Stromfresser verbrauchen nicht mehr als 330W, ich würde entweder in eines mit modularem Kabelsystem investieren oder Geld einsparen und die Version von dem NT mit 530Watt nehmen.
Ebenso braucht du noch eine Festplatte, die SSD ist okay, wobei ich eher eine Samsung nehmen würde, aber mit 128GB wirst nicht glücklich, da eine 1 TB von Seagate muss da noch rein.

Ansonsten, nimm eine AMD Radeon R9 280X


----------



## jbfcb (30. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen und Danke für deine Antwort. Also:  




Enisra schrieb:


> Bevor wir zur Frage kommen: Theoretisch ein gutes System, allerdings ist der Shop nix, der ist zu teuer, siehe an hand der CPU die rausgesucht hast:


 

 Ich weiß dass der Shop sehr teuer ist, werde natürlich auch nichts/ nicht alles dort bestellen.
 Fand nur den dortigen PC-Konfigurator hilfreich und gut 




Enisra schrieb:


> im Prinzip ein Top i7, nur ohne Grafikeinheit die eh nicht nutzen wirst und ohne möglichkeit zu Übertackten, was warscheinlich auch nicht machen wirst, dazu passend ein H97 Board, ein Z97 Board macht auch nur dann wirklich Sinn das man auch damit besser übertackten kann.


 

 Mit dem Gedanken zu übertakten spiele ich nicht von Anfang an – jedoch wollte ich mir diese Möglichkeit für die Zukunft offen halten.
 Ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem gewählten i5 (ggf. übertaktet) und deinem vorgeschlagenen XEON-Prozessor wirklich  so groß / spürbar?  




Enisra schrieb:


> auch das NT ist VIEL zu stark, selbst Stromfresser verbrauchen nicht mehr als 330W, ich würde entweder in eines mit modularem Kabelsystem investieren oder Geld einsparen und die Version von dem NT mit 530Watt nehmen.
> Ebenso braucht du noch eine Festplatte, die SSD ist okay, wobei ich eher eine Samsung nehmen würde, aber mit 128GB wirst nicht glücklich, da eine 1 TB von Seagate muss da noch rein


 

 Habe auch erst die 530er-Version des NT genommen, war mir dann aber unsicher ob das NT  mit "irgendwann Mal übertakten" noch klarkommt.  
 Also reicht hier das 530er! 


 Eine zusätzliche Festplatte habe ich noch hier im alten Rechner (1TB, SATA) – Die wollte ich als "Zweitplatte" weiternutzen.






Enisra schrieb:


> Ansonsten, nimm eine AMD Radeon R9 280X


 

 Bin mir sehr unsicher bei der GraKa-Wahl. Benutze seit 6 Jahren eine Radeon und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit – würde aber gerne Mal eine NVidia probieren. Soll ja eigentlich nur subjektiv sein welche da jetzt wirklich besser ist. Lasse mich aber auch hier gerne umstimmen.  


 Bleibt wieder die Frage 2 oder 4 GB?
 2 sollen ja momentan ausreichend sein – will aber natürlich nicht in 1-2 Jahren wieder loslaufen müssen und 'ne neue GraKa kaufen.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2014)

jbfcb schrieb:


> Bleibt wieder die Frage 2 oder 4 GB?
> 2 sollen ja momentan ausreichend sein – will aber natürlich nicht in 1-2 Jahren wieder loslaufen müssen und 'ne neue GraKa kaufen.



In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass durch die neuen Konsolen in Zukunft wohl definitiv mehr Videospeicher gefragt sein wird UND den Umstand, dass bereits einige aktuelle Titel, wie z.B. "Watchdogs" von 4GB profitieren, würde ich in jedem Fall zu einem 4GB Modell tendieren. Wenn Du mit einer NVidia liebäugelst, wäre das z.B. eine Geforce 770 GTX mit 4 GB.


----------



## Lezerm (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Ich finde das System echt toll  Du wirst damit viel SPaß beim Zocken haben ; )


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich würde es für 1009€ so machen: Warenkorb. Windows 8 ist schon mit drin und die Radeon 290 ist günstiger als eine vergleichbare GTX 780. Lüfter und Netzteil reichen auch aus, falls du den Prozessor dann mal übertakten willst.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Eine AMD R9 280X ist ca gleichstark wie eine GTX 770, aber günstiger. Wenn Du unbedingt nvidia "testen" willst, dann nimm ruhig die GTX 770. Aber beide Hersteller und vor allem die eigentlichen Produztenten wie Sapphire, Asus, Gainward usw. haben immer mal hier mal da ein Problemchen, man kann also auf keinen Fall sagen, dass AMD oder Nvidia rein von der Zuverlässigkeit her klar besser oder schlechter ist, vor allem weil so was teils monatlich schwankt 

Bei der CPU würd ich auch den Xeon nehmen. NOCH bringt es zwar nichts merkbares, aber du hast dann halt quasi 8 Kerne, was in Zukuft ein Vorteil sein kann. Nur wenn Du unbedingt übertakten willst und aber keine 280-300€ für nen i7-4770k ausgeben willst, solltest du den core i5-4670k oder 4690k nehmen.


Beim Netzteil lieber weniger Watt, aber bessere "Qualität", zB ein BeQuiet 8er-Reihe 450-480W oder auch die 9er Reihe. Die sind efffektiv trotz der geringeren Nennleistung genau so stark oder gar besser als viele, die mit 500-600W werben


----------



## jbfcb (30. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten  



Spassbremse schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass durch die neuen Konsolen in Zukunft wohl definitiv mehr Videospeicher gefragt sein wird UND den Umstand, dass bereits einige aktuelle Titel, wie z.B. "Watchdogs" von 4GB profitieren, würde ich in jedem Fall zu einem 4GB Modell tendieren. Wenn Du mit einer NVidia liebäugelst, wäre das z.B. eine Geforce 770 GTX mit 4 GB.



Das denke ich mir eben auch. Wenn die 4GB dann weitere 5-6 Jahre Ihren Dienst tun ist das gut. 




Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> Ich würde es für 1009€ so machen: Warenkorb. Windows 8 ist schon mit drin und die Radeon 290 ist günstiger als eine vergleichbare GTX 780. Lüfter und Netzteil reichen auch aus, falls du den Prozessor dann mal übertakten willst.



Die Radeon kann man mit einer GTX 780 vergleichen? Ich hab mich im Moment etwas mit MSI angefreundet. Aber da würde ich für 'ne GTX780 mit 4GB etwa 100€ mehr bezahlen und die 780er hätte nur 3GB. 




Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei der CPU würd ich auch den Xeon nehmen. NOCH bringt es zwar nichts merkbares, aber du hast dann halt quasi 8 Kerne, was in Zukuft ein Vorteil sein kann. Nur wenn Du unbedingt übertakten willst und aber keine 280-300€ für nen i7-4770k ausgeben willst, solltest du den core i5-4670k oder 4690k nehmen.
> 
> Beim Netzteil lieber weniger Watt, aber bessere "Qualität", zB ein BeQuiet 8er-Reihe 450-480W oder auch die 9er Reihe. Die sind efffektiv trotz der geringeren Nennleistung genau so stark oder gar besser als viele, die mit 500-600W werben



Hatte eigentlich geplant den 4690k etwas auszureizen, aber Xeon hört sich auch nicht schlecht an. Welcher wäre denn bei den Xeon ein vergleichbarer? 




Merke:

+ GTX GraKa von MSI oder auf jeden Fall 4GB
+- Xeon / i5
+- noch unsicher beim NT


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2014)

Ein Xeon E3-1230 / 1231 für Sockel 1150 ist quasi das gleiche wie ein Core i7-4770 oder 4770k, nur dass die Xeons keine eigene Grafikeinheit haben und auch nicht übertaktbar sind wie der 4770k. In aktuellen Tests ist auch der Core i7-4790k mit seinem deutlich höheren Takt nur 2% schneller, weil Games bei weitem noch nicht so viel CPU-Power brauchen und daher sogar eine HighEnd-Grafikkarte eher das Limit setzt, so dass die CPU praktisch nicht für "noch mehr FPS" sorgen kann. 

Aber an sich kann Dir JETZT keiner sagen, was zB in 3-4 Jahren besser ist: der Xeon 1230/1231 mit seinen effektiv 8 Kernen oder doch ein übertakteter 4670k/4690k. ABER da die modernen Spielekonsolen 8Kern-CPUs haben, denke ich, dass der Xeon eher mehr Zukunft hat und man mit dem core i5 nur durch die Übertaktung das dann kompensieren KANN. Aber es ist echt schwer zu sagen. Ich selber denke, dass zuerst die "nur" 4 Kerne eines core i5 die Grenze sind, auch wenn man da mehr Takt hätte. 

Beide CPU-Typen werden aber sicher eine ganze Weile halten. Und da Du mit dem Vorhaben "ich will übertakten" für Board und Kühlung mehr ausgeben musst, würde ich eher den Xeon nehmen. Wenn es dann für den Xeon ganz schlecht läuft, musst Du halt vlt ein halbes oder ganzes Jahr früher doch schon eine neue CPU kaufen, hattest aber dann ja vorher bei der Anschaffung gespart.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (1. Juli 2014)

Was die Grafikkarten angeht, spricht meiner Meinung nach im Moment nicht mehr viel für eine Karte von Nvidia. Den einzigen Vorteil, den ich so sehe, ist, dass die Nvidia-Karten etwas energieeffizienter sind, also unter Last teilweise weniger Strom ziehen. Allerdings sind die vergleichbaren AMD-Karten teilweise ein gutes Stück günstiger zu haben, was die evtl. Mehrkosten im Stromverbrauch wieder wett macht. Ein Fehlkauf ist eine Nvidia-Karte absolut nicht. Bei AMD kriegt man gerade nur mehr Leistung für das gleiche Geld.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2014)

Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> Was die Grafikkarten angeht, spricht meiner Meinung nach im Moment nicht mehr viel für eine Karte von Nvidia. Den einzigen Vorteil, den ich so sehe, ist, dass die Nvidia-Karten etwas energieeffizienter sind, also unter Last teilweise weniger Strom ziehen. Allerdings sind die vergleichbaren AMD-Karten teilweise ein gutes Stück günstiger zu haben, was die evtl. Mehrkosten im Stromverbrauch wieder wett macht.


 nicht nur eventuell: bei absoluter Volllast verbraucht eine R9 280X zB von MSI mit Übertaktung 30W mehr als eine GTX 770 AMDs Radeon R-Serie-Grafikkarten: R9 270X und 280X und R7 260X im Test - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle – Spiele – Volllast (Seite 20) - HT4U.net . Wenn Du JEDEN Tag im Jahr 2 Stunden spielst, sind das 5-6 Euro bei 25 Cent/KWh. Und es kann im Schnitt gut sein, dass je nach genauem Modell die Nvidia dann doch noch weniger sparsam ist

Bei ner AMD R9 290 sind es je nach Setting von 40W bis zu 100W mehr Ohne X-Faktor: AMD Radeon R9 290 - Hawaii Pro im Test - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle – Spiele – Volllast (Seite 16) - HT4U.net  das sind dann also im schlechten Falle ca 15-20 Euro mehr pro Jahr, aber da ist der Preisunterschied zur GTX 780 ja auch mit mind 80€ noch größer als bei der R9 280X / GTX 770. Und auch hier: es gibt grad bei den R9 290 unterschiedliche BIOS-Settings, so dass der effektive Strombedarf schwanken kann - der kann auch sehr nahe an der GTX 780 sein und nicht 40W oder weiter weg,

Bei der AMD R9 260x vs. GTX 750 Ti wäre das Thema Strom an sich wichtiger, denn wer so eine Karte will, hat oder möchte ein billiges Netzteil, und DA kann es dann schon entscheident sein, dass die Nvidia zwar teurer ist, man sich aber den Kauf eines neuen/teureren Netzteils spart


So seh ich das jedenfalls


----------



## jbfcb (4. Juli 2014)

Also ihr beide habt es fast geschafft mich umzustimmen, werde aber noch etwas Zeit verstreichen lassen und draufsparen, mein neues Budget beträgt dann in 2-3 Monaten rund 1300€ für einen Rechner und ~250-350€  für einen neuen Monitor. Am liebsten 24 oder 27 Zoll, wobei mir 27 schon fast zu heftig erscheint.


Also vergessen wir Mal die Liste oben und fangen Neu an.


Der Xeon hat mich überzeugt. Würde aber dann eventuell schon zu einem etwas neueren Greifen. Das müssten doch dann Xeon E1231v3 und E1241v3 sein, oder?

Bei der Grafikkarte werde ich wahrscheinlich bis zum Schluss grübeln.
Ich überlege da vielleicht das Budget etwas auszureizen und ganz kurz vorher zu entscheiden, aber als äußerste Schmerzgrenze sage ich Mal 350€ - 354,29€… da sollte doch was Ordentliches drin sein.



Unsicher bin ich mir beim CPU-Kühler. Ich habe momentan den Scythe Mugen 2 drin. Der hat mir beim Einbau vor 6 Jahren schon Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. Seitdem drückt der minimal gegen einen der Arbeitsspeicherrriegel.


Zur besseren Übersicht habe ich Mal aktuelle Preise etwas aufgerundet und eine Exceltabelle erstellt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Natürlich können alle Preise variieren. Wenn ihr irgendwo Sparpotenzial seht, lasst es mich wissen oder fügt das gesparte an anderer Stelle zu 


Die Preise bei Dingen wo ich mir nicht sicher bin was jetzt zum neuen Setup passend ist, sind ungefähre Preisvorstellungen. Mit dem neuen Budget sollte ja einiges drin sein.

Lohnt es sich beim Arbeitsspeicher vielleicht sogar schon in 16GB zu investieren? Hier nehme ich weiterhin 1600er?

Beim Netzteil vielleicht dann sogar schon 530? Und….. welches Mainboard wäre für den Preis eine gute Wahl?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (5. Juli 2014)

jbfcb schrieb:


> Zur besseren Übersicht habe ich Mal aktuelle Preise etwas aufgerundet und eine Exceltabelle erstellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da kann man noch bei einigen Sachen sparen. 
 - Die CPU kommt ungefähr hin, der Xeon 1241 sollte bei 250€ liegen
 - Kühler reicht auch einer für 20€. Kannst natürlich auch den Macho 02 drauf schrauben, der liegt bei 35€.
 - In Grafik würde ich notfalls den Rest reinstecken, der übrig bleibt.
- Für 115€ kriegst du auch schon 16GB RAM. Sonst 60€ für 8GB.
 - Mainboard reicht auch eins für 70-80€.
 - Ins Netzteil würde ich dann etwas mehr investieren und mir eins mit Gold-Zertifikat holen. 85€ rum.
 - 2 x 2TB Platten liegen bei 130-140€. Das passt.
 - Einen normalen DVD-Brenner gibt es ab 13€. Also die Hälfte.
 - Gehäuse ist mit 80€ gut angesetzt.
 - Windows 8 gibt es auch schon für 90€.


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2014)

Spar beim beim Xeon. Der E3-1231v3 kostet ja so um die 200€ und bietet mehr Rechenleistung, als ein Spieler die nächsten paar Jahre brauchen wird.

Der E3-1241v3 kostet ja gleich 25€ mehr. Für 100Mhz. Du zahlt also 12.5% mehr, für 3% mehr Takt. Damit du in einem Spiel, dessen fps, ab einer gewissen CPU Stärke, 
nur noch von der Grafikkarte bestimmt wird, zB 82fps anstatt derer 80fps hast. Das macht echt keinen Sinn.

16GB RAM kannst du dir momentan auch sparen. 8GB sind wirklich genug. 

Mit den eingeplanten 350€ hast du dann über 400€ für die Grafikkarte über. Damit hast du die Auswahl unter den schnellsten Modellen, die es für vernünftiges Geld gibt.
Die logischere Wahl wäre momentan die R9 290*X*, die mit 4GB VRAM kommt. Eine tolle Karte ist aber auch die GTX 780 OC, falls dir nvidia lieber wäre.

Aber sich jetzt schon Gedanken zu machen, wenn du eh erst in drei Monaten kaufst, bringt eh nix. Ich meine, okay, grobe Züge hat dein System ja angenommen. 
So in etwa wird es schon aussehen. Aber preislich wird sich da bestimmt was ändern. 
(In drei Monaten kann dein System, bei gleichbleibendem Budget, vermutlich schon für 1440p@27" Gaming optimiert werden. 400+€ Grafikkarten langweilen sich @FullHD eh zu Tode.  )


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

Also, ich würde DERZEIT eine AMD R9 290 ohne X nehmen, da gibt es übertaktete Versionen um die 350€, und da ist eine 290X dann auch kaum mehr schneller, vor allem nicht im leiseren Quiet-Modus.

Und beim Xeon den 1231, weil die 100MHz mehr für den 1241 in der Tat nicht zu spüren sein werden. 


Aber allgemein warte halt, bis du wirklich kaufen willst.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (5. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Die logischere Wahl wäre momentan die R9 290*X*, die mit 4GB VRAM kommt.


Die 290 hat auch schon 4GB RAM


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2014)

Schon, aber ich meinte, von den 400+ Karten, speziell 290X vs. 780OC.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (5. Juli 2014)

Achso. Dann hast du recht  Bei einer Nvidia würde ich persönlich dann die Hersteller MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte oder Inno3D empfehlen. Die sind zwar mit die teursten, bieten dafür aber auch gute übertaktete und leise Karten


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Juli 2014)

Kann mich der Empfehlung anschließen, völlig egal, ob AMD Radeon oder NVIDIA Geforce, ASUS (Direct-CU2-Serie) und Gigabyte (Windforce-Serie) verbauen die leisesten Lüfter.


----------



## jbfcb (9. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt Mal versucht auf eigene Faust etwas zusammen zu stellen. Beim aktuellen SetUp sollte noch genug für GPU, Mainboard und RAM übrig sein. 

Gerne würde ich Mal Eure Meinungen hören und eventuelle Empfehlungen die das Gesamtpaket ergänzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Western Digital WD Blue  500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AAKX)
Samsung SSD 840 EVO  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-580W/BN19
Microsoft: Windows 7 Professional 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (deutsch) (PC) (FQC-04653)

Für Verbesserungsvorschläge usw. bin ich wieder gerne dankbar


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2014)

die Festplatte ist Murks:
für den Sagenhaften Aufpreis von nur 5€ bekommt man schon die hier:
Caseking.de 
Alternativ, wenn man nochmal 25€ drauf legt bekommt man schon so eine:
Caseking.de 

generell ist eine Seagate auch grade eigentlich die Festplatte der Wahl

Und wieso wollte man noch auf ein veraltetes OS setzen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2014)

500GB Festplatte macht Null Sinn, da Du für 5€ mehr gleich 1000GB bekommst

Beim Netzteil reichen grad bei der E9-Serie auch 100W weniger locker aus selbst für starke Grafikkarten.

Gehäuse: wenn es Dir gefällt, isses gut - aber ich glaube nicht, dass es merkbar leiser sein wird als ein günstigeres Gehäuse, FALLS Du es wegen "schallgedämmt" nehmen willst.


Board: irgendeines mit H97 oder Z97 Chipsatz für so 70-100€. Für die Leistung ist es egal, was du da genau nimmst. 

Grafikkarte: je nach Budget eine AMD R9 270 (170€) oder +15% Leistungs eine R9 280 (190€) oder + 10-15% mehr leistung eine R9 280X (230€) oder + 20% mehr Leistung R9 290 (340€)


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (10. Juli 2014)

Windows 7 Professional kriegst du bei Ebay schon für ein Viertel, also ca. 30€. Davon kannst du dann wahrscheinlich nur den Code verwenden, kannst dir die ISO-Datei aber von der Microsoft-Seite herunterladen und dann auf eine DVD brennen. Davon kannst du dann installieren und den Code entsprechend eingeben, wenn danach gefragt wird.


----------



## Enisra (10. Juli 2014)

Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> Windows 7 Professional kriegst du bei Ebay schon für ein Viertel, also ca. 30€. Davon kannst du dann wahrscheinlich nur den Code verwenden, kannst dir die ISO-Datei aber von der Microsoft-Seite herunterladen und dann auf eine DVD brennen. Davon kannst du dann installieren und den Code entsprechend eingeben, wenn danach gefragt wird.



Oder man nimmt gleich Win8 bei dem die meiste "Kritik" von Leuten kam die das nicht mal hatten!


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (10. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt gleich Win8 bei dem die meiste "Kritik" von Leuten kam die das nicht mal hatten!


Natürlich, wenn etwas neu ist wird ja gleich rumgemeckert. Sieht man ja bei den Design-Änderungen von Facebook, Youtube und Co. Ich habe es jetzt auch mal auf mein Macbook als Zweitsystem aufgespielt und muss sagen, es gefällt mir sehr gut. Werde jetzt mal noch den Testzeitraum abwarten und dann überlegen, ob ich mir einen Key dafür hole. Wird aber wahrscheinlich schon darauf hinauslaufen. 

Beim PC zöger ich allerdings noch etwas, da ich im Let's Play Forum mehrere Threads gelesen habe, dass die Aufnahmeprogramme wie DxTory noch nicht richtig drunter laufen. Und angeblich einige ältere Spiele auch nicht mehr. Aber von der Performance ist das echt top. Haben wir sogar neulich auf einen 8 Jahre alten PC aufgespielt mit Single-Core Athlon und 1 GB DDR RAM. War halt eine SSD drin, aber damit lief das echt flüssig.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2014)

Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> Beim PC zöger ich allerdings noch etwas, da ich im Let's Play Forum mehrere Threads gelesen habe, dass die Aufnahmeprogramme wie DxTory noch nicht richtig drunter laufen. Und angeblich einige ältere Spiele auch nicht mehr. Aber von der Performance ist das echt top. Haben wir sogar neulich auf einen 8 Jahre alten PC aufgespielt mit Single-Core Athlon und 1 GB DDR RAM. War halt eine SSD drin, aber damit lief das echt flüssig.


Wem LetPlay WIRKLICH wichtig ist, der kauft sich halt eine Aufnahmebox wie die von Elgato game Caputure - kostet dann zwar 150€, aber die belastet dann nix mehr, nimmt in Full HD auf, und wer sich nen PC für neueste Games leisten kann UND die Games, um über diese zu berichten, der sollte auch das Geld dafür "locker machen" können, vor allem wenn er ach so berühmt werden will     kann ich eh nicht verstehen: viele LP haben ohrenscheinlich irgendein besch#%&! 30€-Headset-Mic, aber "protzen" dafür mit ihrem Top-PC, 80€-Gamermaus, 130€-Mecha-Tastatur, 144Hz-Monitor usw. , kaufen pro Monat 2-3 Vollpreisgames zum "lets playen" UND haben noch ein Tablet oder Notebook als "Second Screen"...


----------



## Enisra (10. Juli 2014)

naja Herb, so ne Elgato nimmt man aber eher um Konsolen aufzunehmen, den Streß macht man sich aber nicht bei Spielen auf dem PC
aber da das Thema beim TE nicht der Fall ist und anscheinend das Programm auch unter anderen OS Mucken macht gibt es keinen großen Grund kein Win8 zu nehmen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja Herb, so ne Elgato nimmt man aber eher um Konsolen aufzunehmen


 Sicher, aber das liegt vor allem daran, dass man bei Konsolen gar keine andere Wahl hat und beim PC wiederum auch ohne aufnehmen KANN   



> den Streß macht man sich aber nicht bei Spielen auf dem PC


 Wenn es am PC problemlos klappt natürlich nicht, aber wenn man meint, WEGEN der Aufnahme Nachteile zu haben für die FPS oder was auch immer, dann verstehe ich nicht die möchter-gern-professionellen LP, die darüber meckern, aber sich dann nicht so eine Box kaufen, um ihr Problem zu lösen.  




> aber da das Thema beim TE nicht der Fall ist und anscheinend das Programm auch unter anderen OS Mucken macht gibt es keinen großen Grund kein Win8 zu nehmen


 Klar, ich würde auch zu win8.1 raten.


----------



## jbfcb (10. Juli 2014)

Windows und die Festplatten habe ich Mal angepasst. 1TB sind völlig ausreichend für mich. 
Beim Netzteil kenne ich mich nicht aus, also vertraue ich Euch da Mal, dass 480W ausreichen  Habs auch Mal geändert.


Mit Aufnahmen oder sowas habe ich eigentlich nichts am Hut.

Beim Mainboard muss ich mich erstmal zu den Unterschieden zwischen H97 und Z97 schlau machen, oder kann man das "schnell" mal erklären? 
Bei der Grafikkarte tendiere ich momentan leicht zu Nvidia. 

Unsicher bin ich mir beim Arbeitsspeicher. Was kann Crucial was G.Skill nicht kann, dafür aber Corsair?!? Geht da Leistungs/Qualitätstechnisch wirklich so viel, dass teilweise RAM weiter über 100 € kostet?

Hab hier relativ viel Budget angesetzt, aber auch der Test mit dem Arbeitsspeicher leuchtet ein. Später kann man da noch immer nachrüsten. Also sollten 8 GB reichen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Samsung SSD 840 EVO  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)


Neu:
Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
Microsoft: Windows 8.1 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00619)


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2014)

H97 ist Standard, Z97 ist zum Übertakten gedacht. Da man den Xeon nicht übertakten kann, brauchst Du nicht Z97, aber es schadet auch nicht.

RAM: DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V - alles andere ist unwichtig. 2x4GB reichen da auch aus. Schnellerer RAM kann zwar in manchen Spielen UND je nach Last der CPU/Grafikkarte mehr Leistung bringen, aber das rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis nicht.


----------



## jbfcb (24. Juli 2014)

Nachdem ich vor kurzem wieder den absoluten Bluescreen-Horror erlebt habe, war ich schon kurz davor einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen.

Habe meinen PC aber dann behandelt, sodass dieser nicht mehr süchtig nach Bluescreens war 


Im Anschluss habe ich dann auf der PCG-Hauptseite den Trailer von Assassins Creed gesehen und mir den Releasetermin als ungefähren Kaufzeitpunkt ausgeguckt. Zudem soll ja auch Ende des Jahre die neue GTX-Generation erscheinen. Das wäre eventuell auch ein Grund noch zu warten, sodass ich beim Kauf dann eine der neuesten Grafikkarten einbauen kann.


Jedenfalls hat sich in meiner Planung was grundlegendes geändert:

Da mein neuer Rechner gerne wieder 6 Jahre laufen soll, muss er natürlich zukunftssicher sein und meinen bald wachsenden Ansprüchen gerecht werden.

Anfang nächsten Jahres ziehe ich in meine erste eigene Wohnung und würde den PC dann dort gerne zusätzlich als "Entertainment-PC" benutzen und ihn an meinen TV bzw. mein Heimkino anschließen um dort u.a. das "Konsolen-Feeling" zu bekommen.

Natürlich spiele ich dann weiterhin am Monitor mit Maus und Tastatur, aber Fifa etc. ist halt von der Couch aus viel besser zu spielen 

Ich brauche also dementsprechend genügend USB-Anschlüsse um

- Maus
- Tastatur
- Drucker
- 2 Xbox Wireless-Controller

anzuschließen.


Zudem brauche ich dann warhscheinliche eine Soundkarte um den Sound vom PC zu meinen AV-Receiver zu bekommen, oder? Ich denke Mal nicht, dass der HDMI-Anschluss von der GraKa Sound überträgt??

Edit: Der Monitor läuft ja sicher auch über HDMI?! Dann muss ich ja zwingend 2 HDMI-Anschlüsse an der Grafikkarte haben, oder? 
Ich hoffe die neuen GTX' haben 2 Anschlüsse.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 x Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 EVO  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Arctic Cooling Freezer 13
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS1B)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1 x Microsoft: Windows 8.1 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00619)






Das Gehäuse habe ich getauscht. Eigentlich ist mir das Gehäuse egal, ich lege aber in dem Fall Wert auf gute Lüftung - und die ist beim Nanoxia schon vorinstalliert und soll auch was können.

Da ja die Ansprüche gewachsen sind (2 Xbox Controller, evtl. Soundkarte, Starke Grafikkarte der kommenden Generation, und bestimmt fällt mir bald noch mehr ein) bin ich mir zudem nicht mehr sicher, ob das 480W weiterhin ausreichend ist. 




Jedenfalls nochmal und schonmal: Vielen Dank für eure bisherige Hilfe. Ohne Eure Ratschläge und TIpps hätte ich mir vermutlich den nächsten Aldi-PC zum spielen gekauft!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

HDMi an Grafikkarten ist GENAU dafür da, dass Du Bild und Ton zu einem AV-Receiver übertragen und nutzen kannst - ist also kein Problem. Du suchst jetzt also noch Board und Grafikkarte, oder wie? Falls die Karte nur 1x HDMI hat, hat sie halt zusätzlich immer noch DVI oder so - d.h. auch nen Monitor anzuschließen wäre kein Thema, und falls der nur HDMi hat, nimmt man eben nen Adapter DVI auf HDMI - DVI ist vom Bild her das gleiche, nur ohne Ton und mit anderer Steckerform.

Und für die xnoxController brauchst Du nur EIN Mal USB, denn Du kannst mehere Pads an EINEM Empfänger anmelden. Du musst also auch nur EINEN Wireless Controller "für Windows" kaufen, der zweite kann der normale Wireless Controller für die xbox 360 sein, der ist ein paar Euro günstiger.


Bis Ende des Jahres zu warten, nur weil da neue Karten kommen SOLLEN, halte ich für völligen Unsinn - wenn es "in 2 Wochen" wäre, okay - aber Ende des Jahres? Dann sind bestimmt für zB März neue AMD-Karten angekündigt, dann wartest Du bis März, und im Mäörz heißt es dann "neue Nvidia-Karten im Juni", und du wartest wieder...     es ist auch gar nicht klar, ob die neuen Karten dann zu dem Preis in den ersten Wochen nach Release überhaupt sinnvoll sein werden. Und die derzeitigen Karten vor allem von AMD bieten eine extrem gute Leistung fürs Geld, mit 350€ hast Du an sich schon HighEnd-Leistung.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Falls die Karte nur 1x HDMI hat, hat sie halt zusätzlich immer noch DVI oder so - d.h. auch nen Monitor anzuschließen wäre kein Thema, und falls der nur HDMi hat, nimmt man eben nen Adapter DVI auf HDMI - DVI ist vom Bild her das gleiche, nur ohne Ton und mit anderer Steckerform.


Zu erwähnen wäre noch, daß Bluray Wiedergabe zwingend DVI oder HDMI voraussetzt - über ein VGA Kabel oder auf einem VGA Monitor bekommst du keine BR Wiedergabe hin.
Adapter von DVI auf HDMI sind hierbei kein Problem.


----------



## jbfcb (24. Juli 2014)

Oh, ich wusste nicht dass DVI sowas kann. Ich kaufe ja auch einen neuen Monitor, ich hoffe der Asus passt für mein Heimkinoexperiment 


Ich hatte sogar schon mal 'ne Grafikkarte im Warenkorb 

Habe da aber etwas mehr Budget angesetzt, dachte da lohnen sich vielleicht 6GB... 

Zotac GeForce GTX 780 OC, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-70210-10P)



_*Edit: *Habe gerade entdeckt, dass MSI, welches ja zu Anfang mal zu meinen Favoriten gehörte, auch so eine hat._
MSI N780 TF 6GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 780, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V298-035R)
_
Edit²: Für den Preis gibt es, auch von MSI, eine Radeon R9 290X._







Und als Mainboard habe ich 3 gefunden, aber beim Vergleichen erkannt, dass ich von garnix da 'ne Ahnung hab. 

Produktvergleich MSI Z97-G43 (7816-058R), ASUS H97-Pro (90MB0IJ0-M0EAY0), Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H | Geizhals Deutschland



PC3-24000U, PC3-12800U, PC3-23466U...??

Bei realtek weiß ich dass es Sound ist, aber auch da verwirren mich die Nummern.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

Also, eine GTX 780 ist sogar LANGSAMER als diee R9 290, also die OHNE X, und da wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass es sich lohnt, so viel mehr auszugeben, nur weil vielleicht in 2-3 Jahren die 6GB etwas mehr Leistung bringen als wenn man nur 4GB hat. Es kann dann vlt mal sein, dass WEGEN des RAMs dann die GTX 780 gleichzieht, aber bis mal wirklich mehr als 4GB Grafikram nötig werden, brauchst Du längst eine neue Karte, weil DANN eine GTX 780 auch nix dolles mehr sein wird.

Da lohnt sich eher, die ca 100-150€ zu sparen, eine R9 290 zu nehmen und dann IN 2-3 Jahren für eine neue Karte zu investieren - dann bekommst Du mit dem Gesparten plus dem Gebrauchtwert der R9 290 plus vlt. noch etwas Geld dazu dann für 250-350€ 100%ig eine neue Karte, die besser ist als es eine GTX 780 mit 6GB dann sein wird.  

zB PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC)
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-03-40G)
HIS Radeon R9 290 iPower IceQ X2 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H290QMC4GD)
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)
Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD)
MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R)


Wegen der Boards: die sind an sich alle gut, da hat aber keines einen wichtigen Vorteil. Das mit dem PC3... heißt nur, was für RAM das Board offiziell maximal unterstützt. PC3-12800U ist DDR3-1600. Und welchen Sound du da genau nimmst ist an sich egal. Bei nem guten Boxenset / Kopfhörer kann man noch ne Soundkarte für 40-80€ dazunehmen. Für den Ton zu einem AV-Receiver per HDMI wäre es aber völlig egal, also bloß nicht wegen dem Sound zum AV-Receiver ne Soundkarte kaufen!


Wegen DVI: Monitor am besten per DVI, denn DVI bei Grafikkarten kann zwar teils auch Ton übertragen, aber mit nem Adapter geht das oft verloren. Zum AV-Receiver / LCD dann per HDMI gehen


----------



## jbfcb (25. Juli 2014)

Okay, also die Grafikkarte steht schonmal fest... zumindest dass es 'ne R9 wird 

Kann es denn ein Vorteil sein Mainboard und Grafikkarte vom selben Hersteller zu kaufen (z.b. MSI)?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2014)

MSi hatte für bestimmte Produktkombinationen mal ein "Zusatzfeature", aber ich weiß nicht mal mehr, was genau das war - war also nix wichtiges    Aber ansonsten spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, von welchem Hersteller die ganzen Teile kommen


----------



## EngelEngelchen (25. Juli 2014)

Ich hab Grafikkarte und Mainboard von MSI gewählt, habe ich auch bewusst gemacht. Es läuft definitiv sehr gut, ich kann aber auch nicht behaupten dass es mit MSI + Asus oder so schlechter gelaufen wäre.
Ich finde die MSI Apps sehr praktisch die dabei waren, klar kann man sich die auch so runterladen, aber so ist die App abgestimmt auf meine Grafikkarte.
Das BIOS von MSI finde ich auch sehr übersichtlich


----------



## jbfcb (25. Juli 2014)

Okay, dann habe ich jetzt glaube ich alles zusammen, oder brauche ich noch irgendwelches Kleinzeug wie Kabel oder sowas?



Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13
ASUS H97-Pro (90MB0IJ0-M0EAY0)
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
Samsung SSD 840 EVO  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS1B)

Microsoft: Windows 8.1 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00619)


ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C)


Ich hoffe das passt jetzt alles gut zusammen und das Ding läuft einigermaßen, würde dann Anfang August bestellen


----------



## Bananaface (25. Juli 2014)

Im Lieferumfang sind 4 Sata Kabel und für 1 SSD + 1 HDD + 1 DVD Laufwerk benötigst du nur 3.
Das wäre das einigste, was vielleicht nicht dabei oder in zu geringer Stückzahl mitgeliefert werden könnte.

Kannste so eintüten [emoji1]


----------



## svd (25. Juli 2014)

Und vlt. den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO nehmen. Der hat den Lüfter mit dem besseren Lager verbaut. Aber der normale 13 tut's auch.


----------



## jbfcb (29. Juli 2014)

Danke Leute, werde Anfang nächster Woche bestellen und es vielleicht auch kundtun, wenn der ganze Kram angekommen ist 

Noch eine andere Frage.. Weiter oben habe ich bereits erwähnt dass der PC eine Anschaffung für die Zukunft ist. 
Da ich noch etwas weniger als 1 Jahr "zu Hause" wohne, möchte ich schon jetzt den neuen PC ans Heimkino anschließen. Dazu werde ich mein Zimmer (ein letztes Mal  ) umräumen müssen.


"Heimkino" und Schreibtisch stehen dann nebeneinander. 

Das Problem: An der "Entertainment-Wand" gibt es nur eine Steckdose und da mehrere Dreifachsteckdosen etc. "nicht gut" sein sollen, habe ich mir überlegt eine 12-Fach Steckerleiste zu kaufen. 
Dort wird dann folgendes angeschlossen:

- PC
- Monitor
- 2.1 Boxen
- Drucker
- Router
- Schreibtischlampe 

- TV
- AV-Receiver
- Subwoofer
- SAT-Receiver
- BD-Player
- Netgear WNCE4004


Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher: Kann man dieses ganze Equipment über Steckerleisten etc. ohne weiteres an eine Steckdose anschließen und schafft sie das? 

Habe mich mal etwas bei amazon umgeschaut und neben einigen 12-Fach-Steckdosen und Überspannungschutz zum „Zwischenschalten“ geguckt. Sogar 15-Fach-Steckdosen gibt es!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass Du keine Billig-Leiste mit dünnen Kabeln nimmst (also INNEN dünn - das siehst Du von außen leider nicht), weil die ansonsten evlt. schleichend durchbrennen kann. Aber ansonsten gilt, dass Du einfach nur nicht zu viel Watt gleichzeitig als Last haben solltest. Das wird aber sicher nie passieren:

PC maximal 350-400W
Monitor vlt. 30W
Boxen 30W
Drucker kaum relevant
Lampe je nach dem, was Du da drin hast, zB 60W bei ner 60W-Glühlampe
TV maximal 150W, außer du hast nen alten Plasma
AV-Receiver + Sub ziehen selbst dann, wenn es viel zu tun gibt, keine 300W - das überschätzen viele durch die Angaben wie "5x 250W", die aber nie effektiv wirklich erreicht werden, weil das nur für permanent auf voller Last einen konstanten Ton spielende Lautsprecher gelten würde
SAT-Receiver, BD-Player und das Netgear-Teil vlt. je 20-30W.

Das sind zusammen um die 1100 Watt wenn ALLES gleichzeitig auf voller Last läuft - das wird aber nie der Fall sein. Wenn Du zB BD über den AV-R in Surroundsound schaust, wirst Du ja sicher nicht gleichzeitig am PC auf voller Last über die 2.1-Boxen zocken UND noch den Sat-Receiver laufen haben - oder?   und selbst wenn: dann hast Du grad mal die Power EINES durchschnittlichen Staubsaugers, und der legt ja auch nicht Deine Leitung lahm 

Und wenn Du zwei "gute" 6er/8er-Leisten nimmst, dann darfst Du die auch ruhig hintereinander koppeln


----------



## jbfcb (2. August 2014)

So, habe heute bestellt und 'nen Urlaubsantrag für übernächste Woche gestellt 


Hab aus 250 noch 500 GB gemacht. Ansonsten ist alles gleich geblieben. 




Um das mit dem Zimmer umstellen noch zu realisieren, habe ich eine technische Frage. Will nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Der Beginn meiner Verkabelung zum Internet sieht wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das schwarze Kabel geht so in die Wand und runter in den Keller. 
Das graue geht zum Router. 

Das Problem: Das schwarze Kabel kann ich höchstens 1m aus der Wand gezogen werden, das Routerkabel ist etwa 2m lang. Welches Kabel sollte ich in diesem Fall verlängern, um eine Tür zu "überqueren"?


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2014)

Das schwarze ist einfach nur die Telefonleitung? Das kannst Du an sich problemlos verlängern. Beim Routerkabel wäre es idR auch kein Problem, obwohl manche Routerhersteller sagen, dass man nur das mitgelieferte nehmen soll - die wollen halt nicht 100% garantieren, dass es mit einem anderen Kabel auch zu 100% geht. UND es ist auch die Frage, ob das Kabel ein normales LAN-Kabel ist oer etwas anders, zB auch wegen der Steckerform. 

Du kannst ja mal testweise ein normales Lan-Kabel, was vom Router zu Deinem PC geht, dranmachen und dann den PC mit dem kurzen Routerkabel an den Router, ob Du dabei irgendwelche Nachteile merkst. Wenn nein, dann kauf einfach ein LAN-Kabel mit passender Länge.


----------

